# Focal Utopia 165W



## robert_wrath

Focal Utopia 165W:

FOCAL UTOPIA 165 W2/ 2-WAY COMPONENT SET-DRIVERS/CROSSOVERS/TWEETERS-SUPER RARE! | eBay


----------



## trojan fan

Waaaay over priced...I sold the exact same set last year for $325....they were like new in the box


that is far from a good deal...just saying


PS....the tweeters are very bright!!


----------



## lizardking

Great set! Had them a few years ago.


----------



## robert_wrath

trojan fan said:


> Waaaay over priced...I sold the exact same set last year for $325....they were like new in the box
> 
> 
> that is far from a good deal...just saying
> 
> 
> PS....the tweeters are very bright!!


Opinions vary. The tweeters are better than over 65% of the market's offering. The passives are so so, but the mids really are the shining star of the set.


----------



## robert_wrath

trojan fan said:


> PS....the tweeters are very bright!!


These premiered back in 2000. Not too shabby when mounted Off Axis. The tweeter upgrade were the Audiom TLR's @ $1,299.


----------



## NJPianist

I had these back about 6 years ago and a voice coil went bad on one of the mids. These are great speakers. True, the tweeter is pretty bright, but well controlled if you can bi-amp them. Mids are nice and beefy.


----------



## robert_wrath

Where in NJ you do you reside?


----------



## NJPianist

robert_wrath said:


> Where in NJ you do you reside?


central Jersey...exit 8 or 100....where the Boss once lived.


----------



## robert_wrath

I have a house just outside Red Bank.


----------



## NJPianist

robert_wrath said:


> I have a house just outside Red Bank.


Hey neighbor! I play piano at a restaurant in Fair Haven...I'll be doing some Billy Joel, Elton John & Gershwin this Saturday night.


----------



## robert_wrath

Where on River Rd?


----------



## NJPianist

robert_wrath said:


> Where on River Rd?


You guessed it. Stop in...first drink (and song request) is on me.


----------



## bigfastmike

The mids look like polyglass. Are the really anything awesome?


----------



## Iron Maiden

NJPianist said:


> I had these back about 6 years ago and a voice coil went bad on one of the mids. These are great speakers. True, the tweeter is pretty bright, but well controlled if you can bi-amp them. Mids are nice and beefy.


Bright as in /////Alpine Type R 2003 model bright or OZ Audio Matrix Elite 2006 model bright.


----------



## rexroadj

Not bright at all if you have a clue what your doing with them! OFF AXIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT GREAT set regardless of year.......GLWS.


----------



## beef316

bigfastmike said:


> The mids look like polyglass. Are the really anything awesome?


They are not polyglass. They are a totally different level. Google Focal Utopia, there are plenty of reviews fot the mobile and home audio line.

They are among some of the finest component sets I have ever heard.

The tn51 being too bright is a common misconception. Most stating this have never heard them...

Tapatalk owns my productivity.


----------



## bigfastmike

I may snag them to try out the mids. Anyone need tweets and crossovers?


----------



## trojan fan

robert_wrath said:


> the mids really are the shining star of the set.



x2...exactly.....one of the best mid-bass drivers i have ever used


----------



## trojan fan

rexroadj said:


> Not bright at all if you have a clue what your doing with them! OFF AXIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT GREAT set regardless of year.......GLWS.


oxymoron :laugh:





beef316 said:


> They are not polyglass. They are a totally different level
> 
> 
> The tn51 being too bright is a common misconception. Most stating this have never heard them...
> .


Interesting....having you ever owned this set? 

please explain the misconception thing



bigfastmike said:


> I may snag them to try out the mids. Anyone need tweets and crossovers?


Way overpriced...just look for a used pair of mids




IMO the tweeters can be tamed, but the passive xovers alone won't get you there.....you are also limited in placement with the tweeters


The mids handle a lot of power, play low and stay composed....nice heavy well built driver


----------



## Iron Maiden

rexroadj said:


> Not bright at all if you have a clue what your doing with them! OFF AXIS!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT GREAT set regardless of year.......GLWS.


Totally agree. Look as if they have been well taken care of. No comparison to polyglass. However, Polyglass sound better than mos speakers made in the Polyglass price range.


----------



## JeremyC

bigfastmike said:


> The mids look like polyglass. Are the really anything awesome?


Those are Utopia mids, and they are pretty bad ass. I ran a set for a while before I sawpped to my morels. 

I hated the tweet, loved the mid. 

That being said, its not a "rare" set. They were out for a while. 

And you have to be carefull with the tweet. They had two diffrent tweets for the set. a TN51 and a TN52. 

The 51 was horriable, the 52 was a lot better, but still not my cup of tea.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Great set all around. Even the tweeters sound amazing if tuned right.

The guy who used to do my installs years back had these passive in the kickpanel and two illusion carbons IB powered by two zapco studio500s and it was the best sounding system I ever heard.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Great set all around. Even the tweeters sound amazing if tuned right.

The guy who used to do my installs years back had these passive in the kickpanel and two illusion carbons IB powered by two zapco studio500s and it was the best sounding system I ever heard.


----------



## mediumroast

Are those 6w2's in the picture the same as my Utopia 6w2 Audioms? If so they are baddass pure midrange.


----------



## beef316

trojan fan said:


> Interesting....having you ever owned this set?
> 
> please explain the misconception thing


I did own a couple sets of utopias. In the link below I was using the tn51s off axis in the a pillars. In that car I also used 5w2s in the kicks and 7w2s in the doors.
http://www.teamaudionutz.com/crew/4/jay_daniels

The misconception is that they sounded horrible as someone stated in this thread. :thumbdown:

They performed great off access imo. the Iasca judges liked them just fine in 03 and 04.

Tapatalk owns my productivity.


----------



## robert_wrath

mediumroast said:


> Are those 6w2's in the picture the same as my Utopia 6w2 Audioms? If so they are baddass pure midrange.


They are the Audiom drivers.


----------



## mediumroast

just checked my mids and they are not '6W2 / 6w4441' but 'AUDIOM 6W / 6w4443' just like in haakono's post: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v19/haakono/bilstereo/CIMG1495.jpg

I've had these for over 10 years and the white foam layer on the bottomside of the cone has become hard. I personally think they sound much better now.


----------



## robert_wrath

It's gone. $653.98 + $24.99 shipping.


----------



## JeremyC

beef316 said:


> The misconception is that they sounded horrible as someone stated in this thread. :thumbdown:


That was me ;-) 

I had the TN 51s, and I hated those damn tweets. 

Bla bla bla tune tune tune.... I know. 

I dicked with those things for two years. Moved them around, played with tuning, even had a couple people way more experianced tune my car. 

Still hated the damn things.

Swapped to Morel Piccalo's..... And I was in love. 

So yes, IMHO the tweets sucked. You might like them, and I'm sure someone could get them to sound good (Garry Biggs) 

But to me, and my taste, they sucked BFHB.

675? Really? Someone paid way to much.


----------

